# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Noisy Filstar ?!!



## Cody (Jun 26, 2004)

My brand new XP has been running for about a day and half and it is awfully noisy. I checked the propeller and it looks fine. This just sounds like excessive motor noise, in other words it's humming (louder than my penguin bio-wheel and aqua clear mini combined) I've double checked the installation and everything appears correct.

I remember reading how quiet people considered their Filstars, which I'm translating as you'd have to check for current to make sure the thing was running. 

Could I have a defective unit or is the Filstar a less than quiet filter?

Thanks!


----------



## Cody (Jun 26, 2004)

My brand new XP has been running for about a day and half and it is awfully noisy. I checked the propeller and it looks fine. This just sounds like excessive motor noise, in other words it's humming (louder than my penguin bio-wheel and aqua clear mini combined) I've double checked the installation and everything appears correct.

I remember reading how quiet people considered their Filstars, which I'm translating as you'd have to check for current to make sure the thing was running. 

Could I have a defective unit or is the Filstar a less than quiet filter?

Thanks!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I have two Filstar units and they are both very quiet. But I will say that the XP-2 I have is quieter than the XP-3.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Did you shake it back and forth a bit to make sure there is no air trapped in there or anything? Air would not normally make a humming noise, but stranger things have happened. If it still makes that kinda noise in a couple days, call up AP and they will handle the situation very quickly.


----------



## imported_sunnysmom (Feb 8, 2003)

I've got the same problem going on. I have another XP-2 on the way here, and will see if that solves the problem. I'm wondering if they had a design change or something. My filter you can feel running too, if you put your had on the floor near it. At the LFS, you can put your hand right on the unit itself, and barely feel the vibration. As well, you can't hear ANY noise unless you put your ear right too it. I know it's noisy in the store, but my filter at home you can hear from across the room. Too loud.

Hopefully the new filter will be fine.

Stacey

55gal community, moderately planted, 1.6wpg, 
7gal bowfront, 2wpg, heavily planted, betta, otos, ember tetras
10 gal q-tank


----------



## Cody (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a call into AP but haven't heard back from them yet. Like Sunnysmom, the filter vibrates and its motor is humming. If I don't unplug it at night I can hear it across the house!

Stacy, is AP sending you a replacement filter?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Nasty, something is defanately wrong.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

sounds like there might still be a little air in the system. first time i usually set mine up they are noisy for a bit, but then after a little while it finally spews some air out and is happily quiet again. anyway, calling AP is smart, just let them do the thinking









JP


----------



## Cody (Jun 26, 2004)

Received a call from AP the next day. They are extremely helpful and easy to work with. After we confirmed that the filter was indeed hooked up properly, their rep decided that it may be a motor problem and they are sending a replacement.

According to the rep, these filters should in fact be so quiet that you should have to put your ear up next to it to hear it running. So hopefully the new motor does the trick.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

like rex said... xp2 is quiet, xp3 makes a wee bit of noise... but it's not audible at all when you close the cabinet doors SO... not silent, but satisfactorily quiet







glad they were helpful

JP


----------



## Cody (Jun 26, 2004)

Well I received the new motor/lid from AP and the replacement is just a wee bit quieter than the original. I've quadruple-checked the installation and it is correct. So, I'm guessing the XP1 is just a noisy filter.


----------



## Actinic (Feb 5, 2003)

I can hear my XP2 (3rd replacement)from across the room when the A/C is off. Great filter but IMHO they are noisy compared to other canister filters.

It's a tough call though...either buy an Eheim or cabinet stand...better discuss with the g/f







.


----------

